# I won my Google Class action settlement . . . .



## Kevin (Jul 9, 2012)

. . . only thing is I had no idea I was part of one. I got a check today for a whopping $3.56. I've seen some who got upwards of a couple hundred bucks. I guess Google didn't rip me off as bad as they did others. Most people got $2 to $5. 

Evidently it is for AdWords money the ripped people off for. This was made out to my jig company so I guess it's for the one time I ran an ad campaign for that website. That's been years ago. 

So where should I take my wife on vacation with all this dough? 


:i_dunno:


----------



## EricJS (Jul 9, 2012)

Kevin, you should buy yourself a new truck. Fully loaded. Then take a vacation with everything that's left.


----------



## drycreek (Jul 9, 2012)

I'll second that, you deserve it.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 9, 2012)

Kevin said:


> . . .
> So where should I take my wife on vacation with all this dough?
> 
> 
> :i_dunno:



I'd take her as far away as you can get on a gallon of gas... Well, almost a gallon.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 9, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > . . .
> ...



Half a gallon. We got to be able to come back. 

:bike2:


----------



## DKMD (Jul 9, 2012)

Kevin said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin said:
> ...



Oh, she's one of those high-maintainence types...:rofl2:


----------

